# UFC 72: Victory Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 72: Victory*
Date: 6/16/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: The Odyssey (Belfast, Northern Ireland)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Rich Franklin vs. Yushin Okami
Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez
Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida
Jason MacDonald vs. Rory Singer

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Jake O'Brien vs. Tom Murphy
Ed Herman vs. Scott Smith
Marcus Davis vs. Jason Tan
Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson
Dustin Hazelett vs. Stevie Lynch


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

So far the card looks average, hopefully better fights will be added


----------



## wolfy2 (Dec 31, 2006)

i thought rashad evans and tito ortiz were fighting in this card?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfy2 said:


> i thought rashad evans and tito ortiz were fighting in this card?


Yea me too I was almost certain but then I read somewhere here that it is to take place at 73 :dunno: 

God I hope they throw Babalu in there, seeing a PPV with him on it is like christmas for a child for me.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree that the card is pretty average as of this moment, but give it time...it will develop.

If Franklin gets over-zealous in his attack, Kampmann could treat him just like McFedries. Although, I know Rich has gotta be a little stronger on the mat than Drew was. So, we'll see. Martin's no joke on the ground, so Rich better be on his P's & Q's.

Griffin / Guida = quite simply, will be amazing. Unless one of them pulls out...which would SUCK.

I don't understand why Hector Ramirez keeps getting pay per view shots. He was alright against Irvin, but nothing too special. I think he could have a pretty good fight with Griffin, but Forrest's stand-up is better than Irvin's, so I think The Monkey Boy could put Hector outta business. Hate to say it, but I would've liked to have seen Griffin vs. Irvin more. Ahhh well.

But yeah man....card will develop in time. Let it happen.

Oh, and Tito / Rashad is happening at UFC 73 fellas.


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

They really only have one big name up there. Griffin isn't as big since he lost to Jardine. They need a Title match or something if they want to this to sell.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

hmmm pretty average at the moment.

Not sure if Rich Franklin Vs Martin Kampmann is a very big headliner while Rich isn't champ.
Seeing as they are gonna have 2 title fights at 73, why not bring one over to 72?? Sherk Vs Franca maybe?

That with Rich Vs Kampmann as co main event would be a pretty good top card.

Always good to see Forrest, good job for him he's not fighting Machida at 70 or i think he woulda got his ass beat.

from those 4 fights im rooting for..

Franklin
Forrest Griffin
Tyson Griffin
Eddie Sanchez - see what he looks like when he's not in there with filipovic.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd barely have motivation to watch that on SpikeTV. To be honest... they better add some great fights because the Franklin one is the only main card worthy fight; and at that, not a main event.


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

griffin and guida has FOTY written all over it.

other than that, im mildly excited. 'Victory' is kind of a shat name for a ppv tho.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That is one atrocious looking poster.

Still, Guida vs Griffin will be the goods, and Franklin vs Kampmann ain't half bad either.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Average card, but remember you all won't be paying for this event!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope Brandon Vera vs. Jake O'Brien gets added to this card. 

So, the Irish people can root for Jake because of his nickname, then they'll get to witness Vera run right through him. :laugh: I love it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, Trey, that would rule. I can see Jake shooting in, and catching a knee from Vera.

I am so freakin' stoked for Guida vs Griffin. I've said this was going to be the complete goods before, and I want to say it again: This fight will be the complete goods. I love both men with all my heart, and these guys are coming off swank(Albeit losses) fights. Still, losses don't matter here, as these guys will bring the noise. Wait, losses do matter, because both men will fight their little hearts out to get wins. The real winners? The fans, of course.

Anyone else hoping Kampmann can pull off a win against Franklin? I mean, I like Rich, but I like Kampmann better.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

anyone else notice they aint having any title fights overseas


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Ugh, i dont like this card at all. Compared to the last few cards this one is pretty bad.


----------



## sumwhiteboy08 (Apr 22, 2007)

The UFC doesn't want to see a title match take place off US soil. Thats just my opinon, Forrest should have fought at 70 so he was a must. "Nations Collide" kind of sucked because the one american got choked out badly. They want to advertise over seas but it seems like they dont want title matchs off US soil, I dont blame them.


----------



## decypher (Apr 22, 2007)

*UFC 72They should have*

put Anderson Silva fight in this one, but I'm not sure who they'd put up against him.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

what a shitty event  I wanted to go to it but is not worth it


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Geez, people, it's not THAT bad of a card.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I might not even watch this if it is free on spike. It was painful watching UFC 70 through all those commericals.

If the card shapes up better than I probably order to through PPV to avoid commercials.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> Anyone else hoping Kampmann can pull off a win against Franklin? I mean, I like Rich, but I like Kampmann better.


Oh! OH! I am!  Yea I like Rich too but I wanna see Kampmann vs Silva! And I also wanna shut all the Kampmann haters up too.


----------



## decypher (Apr 22, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your avatar!


----------



## Vinty (Feb 5, 2007)

Hopefully theres another good fight added to the card, im going to this event never thought Id be at a live Ufc event well happy


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i hope singer kicks macdonalds ass so everyone can laugh at the stepping stone. but since macdonald only beats TUF contestants he'll probably win. i just dont see how he can go from fighting franklin to fighting singer. the dropoff in talent is ginormous.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rory Singer vs Jason MacDonald: A true battle of mediocrity.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> Geez, people, it's not THAT bad of a card.



The problem I'm finding Dam is not a bad card but rather it is bad considering what they could/should have had. Why are they calling it a UFC # event when it has Fight Night written all over it. I mean here in the states we get to see it for free but other suckers over in the UK and EU have to shell out the money for the PPV. 


I have a feeling that with all the new fighters that have come into the UFC's fold, it will start to stretch itself as thin as possible to maximize profit and give every fighter they can air time. I think we will see a lot more UFC's alternating between title matches and non-title matches.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

While I agree that it doesn't have a huge fight yet, I'm still digging it. Guida vs Griffin should be FOTY caliber, and Kampmann vs Franklin could be some swank stuff. Forrest will bring the fun, as well. I don't know, I'm lookin' forward to it, but I definitely see where you're coming from.

Does anyone know when Nog's going to make his debut? Like, it'd be awesome if it were on free TV.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Ultimate Fighting Championship in Belfast, I love it. Although, it seems weird that they go to Ireland, I'd figure there would be bigger markets for them but I'm not complaining. Card doesn't look half bad for what appears to be free tv. Nog debuting would be awesome, I keep hearing that he needs approval from the NSAC because of an eye problem or something. If not, Silva is just losing his mind on how to book him in a fight, since Cro Cop got dispossed of and Gabriel Gonzaga is the number one contender (that's still weird to say, even if you thought he win).


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I won't be suprised at _ALL_ if they give Marcus Davis a fight against Jon Fitch, or Chris Lytle. If he happens to fight Fitch, it BETTER make it on the televised portion of the FPV.

That damn Thiago Alves....had to get that 8-month suspension in January. I would've loved to see him and The Irish Handgrenade throw some leather.


----------



## I Hate Hughes (Apr 23, 2007)

Im gonna go out on a limb here and say this... If you're in the US, there should be anything to complain about on this card, cuz more then likely it will be free. If the UFC continues on this track, I could see it easily being a 2 to 1 rotation between the US and other markets. Im not sure, but I would guess that eventually all of the events will go back to being PPV's. UFC is probably just trying to pick up some more fans with these "free" events. Once they've got everyones attention, then its back to the $40 for 3 hours of fights. Time will tell.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nevermind what I said about Fitch fighting Davis on this card. Just found out that Fitch is competing at T.U.F. 5 Finale.

*Damn.*


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Predictions so far are...

Rich Franklin vs. Martin Kampmann - Rich
Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez - Forrest
Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida - Tyson
Ed Herman vs. Scott Smith - Ed
Jason MacDonald vs. Rory Singer - Jason
Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson - Eddie?? see how he fairs when hes not fighting the best striker in mma


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I cant beleive they put rich on the poster with a shiner LOL!!!!


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Im excited to see Forrest fighting again, and if he loses this fight too then hopefully he won't cry like last time.


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

This card looks horrible. Guess they decided since its free then they should just save bigger fights for the next PPVs. Oh well.. FREE!!


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

esv said:


> Im excited to see Forrest fighting again, and if he loses this fight too then hopefully he won't cry like last time.


Hey those were some nasty shots Jardine hit him with. I dont think Forrest is a crybaby it just happened so fast and he really wanted to win that fight.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Oh! OH! I am!  Yea I like Rich too but I wanna see Kampmann vs Silva! And I also wanna shut all the Kampmann haters up too.


I like Kampmann but I don't think he will win this fight.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

*This card is not so bad*

You guys are complaining about this card way to much. What you don't realize is that these fighters may not be the top notch stars you are used to seeing on the Headline of a card, but these are fighters who have built a following, and Franklin was a star not to long ago. Tyson Griffin and Clay Guida is the fight I want to see. Anyone who has seen Tyson Griffin fight knows he is worth watching! That dude is a monster. Clay is no slouch himself. I think this card is going to make for better fights than people are acting. Plus anyone who is complaining is probably in the US and they get to watch it for free.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking forward to this card.

The name recognition isn't really there, but I think the quality of fight is there. That is why the UFC needs when showing the LIVE shows, since there will be a different audience for. Trying to make the stars.

Kampmann baby. This will be huge.

Anyone think he is the number one contender if he pulls off the upset?

MacDonald with the drop to Singer. I think The Athlete will submit him, and then will get his shot a TUF winner Grove.

Herman vs Smith: this could be a tasty fight

Guide vs Griffin: Nothing needs to be said but:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The only thing I look forward to about this card is the Guida/Griffin fight and seeing Kampmanns hand being raised and Rich's dream of having an unfair title shot in his home state go down in flames. War mother****ing Kampmann.

Guida should be higher in the rankings because he should have beat Din Thomas but of course the more well known name got the decision, but Guida is a monster.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

So far this card looks pretty bad.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought the card was bad before, damn!

Kampmann is gone and now some no name is gonna fight Rich


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

average??? that shit is weak as ****. why even do it? it's a spike free showing at best. penn pulver blows this shit out of the water. i like rich but come on this card is weak as ****.


----------



## kd2007 (Mar 17, 2007)

This is the closest the UFC will ever be to where I live - only two hours away. And still I will watch this on T.V because of that weak half ass card - awful.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL....Franklin looks like **** in that picture.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it's Dean Lister, because if Franklin ends up with some no name I'm going to be pissed.

I think Lister is a hard matchup for Rich, and he can destroy Rich on the ground, so I think that's a hard fight and, if he can KO Dean, Rich can prove that he deserves a title shot.

However, if it's Swick (and I'm pretty sure it will be), I think Rich could go to war and come out on top. Plus, I can't stand Mike Swick.

Tom Murphy is my favorite fighter on the card so far, and I'd like to see him smash Jake O'Brien's boring ass through the canvas.

If that's the case:

War Rich Franklin!

War Jason MacDonald!

War Tom Murphy!


----------



## Cody Smith (May 8, 2007)

Is Rich fighting Kapman or Yushin???


----------



## Diesel Riggs (Sep 26, 2006)

Rich is gonna be fighting Okami now.


----------



## snook_crook (Jan 24, 2007)

id love to see rich throw hands with mike swick i think he'd lose that fight. Rich is a great striker and one of my favorite fighters but hes not as good as he thinks. Swick is to fast for him and when rich fights bad strikers he looks excellent but when he faces good ones he looks real shitty. If he fights Okami he'll beat him, yushin was only winning his fights because of his strength hes not a strong as rich and rich will expose that and will crush yushin. Match ups make fights Swick is bad for him Okami is good but we'll see what happens.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this card actually as a whole isnt THAT bad, the only thing lacking is a solid main event to look forward to....So Rich Franklin wins....what then? You know, theres nothing big to look forward to like we usually see in most PPV's.

Yes UFC 70 did not have a title fight, but the main event was CRO COP who is usually the most exciting fighter in the business (unfortunatley he went EMO and couldnt exchange throws on this night, plus it was free..)

Basically i think all this PPV needs is a REAL main event.... Franklin vs Okami is like a Co-Main event....everyone is going to feel like somthing is missing when its over.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm guessing that Franklin vs Okami is a number 1 contender fight. It really is lacking a solid main event. UFC 70 could get away with it, because it was free, but this? I don't think so. It sucks that this isn't going to be on Spike. The card would be solid as hell for free TV.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> So Rich Franklin wins....what then?


What then? Dan Henderson runs into the octagon and clocks Rich from behind during the post fight interview with a steel chair while Joe Rogan is doing his best Jim Ross impersonation. "Good God! Hollywood is here!" Setting up a number one contender fight between Rich and Hendo. That would be fricken awesome.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

i just watched this Ramirez guy knock Kendall Grove out with about two punches. I hope he destroys Forrest.

Why the hell is Rory Singer on live PPV? I like him and all but cmon. Who wants to see this? MacDonald is cool tho. Hopefully Singer wins.

Eddie Sanchez not even on the live show? He loses to one of th e worlds best, and he drops down to prelims??????? Guess the UFC really didnt believe in him. Just a scrub thrown to the lion. Maybe if they gave CroCop a better first fight, he wouldnt have gotten man handled by someone most people never heard of.

Frank vs Okami - Should be interesting. Anderson knocked both these guys out. Okami won by DQ (illegal blow) So I think Silva will have something to prove if Okami wins. Franklin might be a better matchup this time around.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

UFC 73 will be soooo muh better. Ireland is only a little country so it's got a small audience. This card is probably just to get the audience. I'll still watch it though.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

This card sucks balls.. except for the replacement fight of Franklin / Okami


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> This card sucks balls.. except for the replacement fight of Franklin / Okami


I agree 100% we shouldn't have to pay for this bullshit.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

*Learn about it.*

This card is made up of good match ups. You guys that just bash this card are in need to expand your knowledge of the sport, and not just the big names. Some of these guys consistently step up to the plate and put on amazing shows win or lose. Do you rather see Cro Cop get knocked out in the first round or a three round dog fight, an all out war from beginning to end, by two guys with lesser names, and the heart to give there all through the finish line. Look at it however you want but the wars are what is what I'm here for (and my brother). Just my opinion though.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*am i the only one that thinks the UFC 72 card sucks balls*

I dont get how the UFC with all the great fighters they have , cant put togheter a better card than they have.


----------



## outandoutbollox (May 26, 2007)

*Sub standard*

Right so i'm an Irish MMA fan and when i heard the UFC were coming to Ireland i was delighted but the line up is useless. Its bad enough that to watch any fights you have to wait til the night after and watch the main event about 3 o'clock in the morning because nowhere shows it live. I just think the UFC are looking for cheap publicity over here without putting on a good show for the real fans who have been making a big effort to watch the sport for a number of years. You lads can go on and talk about us not knowing the undercard fighters and only wanting big names but we don't get to see any fight cards but the ones with the big names


----------



## stanleylewisjim (Mar 5, 2007)

We've been let down big time here in the UK with this card.:thumbsdown: Decent fights yeah maybe but take one look at the UFC 73 card and you get my point.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

I think this card sets up for future events......especially the Franklin fight. I don't think it's the best but it will be good. You can't have a Liddell Vs Jackson quality card everytime they put on an event! It will be good.


----------



## mortalkombat (Feb 21, 2007)

damn to bad it cant be free. anyways I think the franklin vs okami fight should be good. franklin is an awesome fighter.The other dude is supposibly really good, hes never lost in the ufc. then theres Griffin, so well see how he can do after his last loss. anyways since its on PPV im not going to buy it, its alright but to me it should be free.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, it's the UFC! An organization that everyone here can't get enough of! If your just not even going to watch this, because it lacks "star power", then you're just a fair-weather fan. Watch, these match-ups will probably really suprise us.

Franklin vs. Okami - Going to be a WAR, Franklin's a tough dude, and Okami is cereal killer-like in his approach, and from what Mike Swick told us "Very strong."

Forrest vs. Ramirez - My money says this baby isn't gonna touch the mat, unless someone slips, or until someone is sleeping

Ty Griffin vs. Guida - WILL BE A FOTY candidate no doubt about it!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

DropKick said:


> What then? Dan Henderson runs into the octagon and clocks Rich from behind during the post fight interview with a steel chair while Joe Rogan is doing his best Jim Ross impersonation. "Good God! Hollywood is here!" Setting up a number one contender fight between Rich and Hendo. That would be fricken awesome.


Of course the match would be no holds barred


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dana White would be special guest ref. Of course, Dana White would be evil.


----------



## Noize (May 29, 2007)

Not a bad card, still worth the watch. Franklin's got some skill.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

My picks..

Rich Franklin vs. Yushin Okami - Rich Franklin
Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez - Forrest Griffin
Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida - Tyson Griffin
Jason MacDonald vs. Rory Singer - Jason MacDonald

Preliminary Bouts:

Jake O'Brien vs. Tom Murphy - Jake O'Brien
Ed Herman vs. Scott Smith - Ed Herman
Marcus Davis vs. Jason Tan - Marcus Davis
Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson - Eddie Sanchez
Dustin Hazelett vs. Stevie Lynch - Steve Lynch


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I might as well do predictions, too.

Rich Franklin vs Yushin Okami: Okami by TKO in the 3rd round.
Forrest Griffin vs Hector Ramirez: Forrest by UD.
Tyson Griffin vs Clay Guida: Griffin by split decision.
Jason MacDonald vs Rory Singer: MacDonald by sub in round 2.

Pre-lims.

Jake O'Brien vs Tom Murphy: O'Brien by UD.
Ed Herman vs Scott Smith: Herman by sub in round 1.
Marcus Davis vs Jason Tan: Davis by TKO in the 3rd round.
Eddie Sanchez vs Colin Robinson: Sanchez by KO in round 2.
Dustin Hazelett vs Steve Lynch: Hazelett TKO round 2.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's weird, I'm not that excited for this card...but the fights are very hard to predict.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

*views on ufc 72*

i av got to agree with alex the fights in 72 arent rely that good i mean you never know until you watch it but it seems like a dull card for the ufc but i av got 2 bak rich and griffin. i cant beleive chuck lost so bad i almost cried it was so embarasin after i told all my m8s that he was goin to win.


----------



## FightersPassion (May 27, 2007)

Never judge a fight card on star power. Alot of these fights could turn out better and more exciting than the two biggest stars in MMA history going at it. Quality is more important than star power in my view, but when the two combine that is where the classics are. I'm expecting a solid event.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The only fight on this card that has the potential to be very good is Guida vs. Griffin. I highly doubt the rest of the fights are going to be very good, maybe Ramirez/Griffin.

Singer vs. MacDonald is about the worst fight imaginable to put on the main card.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think the Singer Mcdonald fight might surprise you.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I think the Singer Mcdonald fight might surprise you.


It'll surprise me as much as it surpises me that the sun comes up.


----------



## mrogi (May 24, 2007)

Every UFC event is worth watching because you will always see somebody get their ass kicked.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

mrogi said:


> Every UFC event is worth watching because you will always see somebody get their ass kicked.



Griffin fight will be good


----------



## polarbear (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes bad cards equate to the coolest fights.


----------



## TMR (May 23, 2007)

Franklin will win by second round TKO.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

**BIG JON** said:


> Griffin fight will be good



Griffin usually brings the goods, so yeah.


----------



## taadland (Mar 5, 2007)

FightersPassion said:


> Never judge a fight card on star power. Alot of these fights could turn out better and more exciting than the two biggest stars in MMA history going at it. Quality is more important than star power in my view, but when the two combine that is where the classics are. I'm expecting a solid event.


 did you watch ufc 70? that was a pretty bad card and it sucked! hyped fights are more exciting, the big names are what people want to see.. im not buying the quality vs. star power theory. sorry dude this event sucks, no matter how you slice it cause there is no way this is combining with anything to make this a classic.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

UFC 70 was so so. The commercials sort of hurt the quality, but I can't complain since it was free. 71 was fun, and 72 has some nice fights (Franklin vs Okami, Forrest vs Ramirez, and "FOTYC potential" Griffin vs Guida).

All are pretty even matchups, and could go either way. It'll be interesting to see how Franklin reacts to Okami, and vice versa.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Like I was saying in another thread not long ago, Okami and Franklin is going to be an overlooked fight. People are already writing off the event as a rather lacklustre and weak card, but I don't see it. You have the two number one contenders going at it, with the winner most likely receiving the next title shot. I'm as excited for this event as any other, really. 

Well, yeah, except UFC 70.


----------



## ufc_fan (Jun 6, 2007)

no the ortiz vs. evans fight is ufc 73 on july 7th


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Franklin vs.Kampmann it's not kampmann fighting franklin it's okami


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I think Im one of the few people whose actually looking forward to this event.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the card bud, it's not the best but I can guarentee I'll be entertained. Franklin, Okami, Griffin, Macdonald and Guida. It'll be entertaining, no effin doubt about that.


----------



## ktd4life (Mar 2, 2007)

Being free, I can't really see a reason to hate...I for one really enjoy watching Rich Franklin get his ass kicked. 

Yeah I said it, Franklin's a herb. And herbs get chopped, yaknawmean? :smoke02:


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Hector Ramirez will beat forrest Griffin..........with a vicious head kick.


----------



## Bert09 (Jun 14, 2007)

ktd4life said:


> Being free, I can't really see a reason to hate...I for one really enjoy watching Rich Franklin get his ass kicked.
> 
> Yeah I said it, Franklin's a herb. And herbs get chopped, yaknawmean? :smoke02:


I thought it wasn't free I'm confused :dunno: 

By the way I just found this site and it looks really good with alot of intelligent UFC talk :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It isn't free.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm kinda looking forward to the event. Rich v Yushin should be good but I wished it was Kampmann instead.


----------



## FightFan_ (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I'm looking forward to it...I got 400 bucks on Rich Franklin. ( all my Liddel/Jackson winnings)

Well see...:thumb02:


----------



## papaskew (Dec 3, 2006)

is it sad that im most excited to see ed herman vs. scott smith on a preliminary bout. can this card really be this sorry


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

cant wait for this event tomorrow.....im goin for franklin and griffin for the wins.....they both should be really good fights.....griffin and hector are gonna have a slugfest hopefully.....should be a good card..


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

The card aint that bad but ya 73 card looks way more good.
rich franklin should win that is what iam hoping for.

And why doesnt forrest like to fight outside Vegas? In his pre interviews he says he likes to fight in vegas better so i will say probaly hector winning this.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I am pretty excited for this event, i think some of the fights will be really good. Like Ramirez vs griffin.


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

*Why the Heck not?!?*



dragonfury72BJJ said:


> I think this card sets up for future events......especially the Franklin fight. I don't think it's the best but it will be good. You can't have a Liddell Vs Jackson quality card everytime they put on an event! It will be good.


Why can't the UFC offer the fans a Jackson/Liddell caliber
fight every event?!? There are enough world class fighters
coming over from Pride (and elsewhere) to have at least two
championship fights every time. If the UFC doesn't step up
to the plate and give us that level of competition, someone
else will! Which is all we want... :thumb02:


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

JasonC said:


> They really only have one big name up there. Griffin isn't as big since he lost to Jardine. They need a Title match or something if they want to this to sell.


dude what do you want from the ufc? if you want an exciting card check out PRIDE. all you get from the ufc is reality-tv stars,wanna-be ultimate fighters and loud mouthed punks.
they dont pay enough money to get the best from K1 vs best from judo. or anything like that. you have to be a real fan of mma to find those matches because most of the time they take place over-seas if you watch the ufc the best you can get (aside from randy , jens and bj) is reality tv boys


----------



## tru1 (May 13, 2007)

man, i was hoping to see ortiz fight,


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

*fight predictions*

i am going 2 predict that rich franklin, forrest and tyson griffin, marcus davis and stevie lynch will win


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

Yushin Okami All the way!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Predictions:

*Rich Franklin* beats Yushin Okami
via KO in Round 2​
[I'd prefer to see Okami win, but I think Okami is about to face someone that is bigger, stronger, and a better wrestler. I can't see Franklin being on his back for much of this fight and in the standup I like Ace. I think Okami has a chance if he pushes the pace (which he will) but I see him making a mistake and getting caught.]

*Forest Griffin* beats Hector Ramirez
via TKO in Round 3​
[I loathe Griffin, but if Hector doesn't finish this one real early I don't see him being able to stand with Griffin in Round 3. I think Griffins team will have him biding his time and trying to burn Hectors energy and then having him be dead for the later rounds. Don't see Griffin getting caught this time, sadly.]

*Jason MacDonald* beats Rory Singer
via Submission in Round 2​
[Stand up wise I see this one being pretty close, on the ground I don't see it being close at all. Singer has decent to good BJJ, but I don't think his submission skills are on par. Ed Herman took Singer down with ease, Jason MacDonald will take him down with ease and pick one of his favourite chokes and lock it in.]

*Tyson Griffin* beats Clay Guida
via UD (29-28)​
[This fight can go either way, but the gut is telling me Griffin will be a stronger fighter off of the lose. Fists are going to be flying and it's gonna be one hell of a fight. No doubt in anyones opinion that this will steal the show, and will be a serious Fight of the Year candidate.]

Prelims:

*Marcus Davis* over Jason Tan
*Eddie Sanchez* knocks out Colin Robertson
*Ed Herman* TKO Scott Smith
*Dustin Hazelett* beats Stevie Lynch


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

it'll go from Spike -> TiVo -> Computer -> DVD...
(all without lifting a finger!). Yawn, I'll watch it
"when I get around to it". ;-) 

Or, my bro will buy the beers @ B-Dubs and I'll watch it for "free"!

Might as well give my picks:

Rich Franklin defeats Yushin Okami
(via TKO in "the very first" round)

Hector Ramirez KO's Forest Griffin
(in "the very first round")

Griffin proved he can't handle relentless heavy leather 
in his last fight against Jardine. But (I agree with 6sidedlie) 
if Rameriz doesn't finish it early he may not have the cardio 
to stand w/ "Opie" in round 3.

Jason MacDonald over Rory Singer
(by TKO in Round 1)

Tyson Griffin beats Clay Guida
(by TKO in the 3rd)

Under Card:

Marcus Davis Split-Decision over Jason Tan
Eddie Sanchez knocks out Colin Robertson
Ed Herman submits Scott Smith
Dustin Hazelett TKO Stevie Lynch

All things considered, I think this won't amount to much;
I'm hoping I'm pleasantly surprised...


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I just went all in for Rich Franklin. 

Don't let me down.


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

I dont understand, when I go to order the ppv it says Franklin vs Martin the hitman Kampmann? what the?!


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

somone please reasure me that its going to be franklin vs okami and not some kampmann char!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

It is Franklin vs Okami

It was Franklin vs Kampmann, but sadly Kampmann pulled out with an injury.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

hughesSucks said:


> somone please reasure me that its going to be franklin vs okami and not some kampmann char!


The PPV was originally supposed to be headlined by Franklin vs Kampmann. But Kampmann was forced to withdraw due to an injury sustained while training. So it's definately Okami vs Franklin.


----------



## TMR (May 23, 2007)

This event didnt even sell out at the gate, and I thought the Irish were brawlers.:dunno:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

"If I see one more Affliction t-shirt I'm gonna throw up"


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

whos fighting right now.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

About to start the Singer vs Mcdonald fight


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

Rory is looking really good. Caught McDonald with some good shots so far. McDonalds bleeding from the head. nothing serious


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

TapOutorPassOut said:


> Rory is looking really good. Caught McDonald with some good shots so far. McDonalds bleeding from the head. nothing serious


Still in the first round?


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

2nd round now. Mcdonald is in the mount with 2 minutes left. not looking good for Rory


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

Referee stopped it. McDonald was pounding him pretty good from the mount


----------



## wilson7913 (Jun 16, 2007)

Deadly! Macdonald!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

6-0 so far.

Franklin and Griffin better win so I can have the clean sweep.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

Lmfao Ramirez coming out in the Rampage junior chain.


----------



## Boxing>MMA (Apr 20, 2007)

Guida Was Robbed. I would have been pissed if I actually bet on the fight.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

Great first round between Griffin and Ramirez. Almost all stand up. Too close for me to call really.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

Barring a last second ko by Ramirez, Griffin clearly has won this fight. 30-27 probably. He must have hit him with 30 leg kicks


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah forest definatly won and this ppv has been supriseingly good


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Randy botched the main event....Okami didn't knock Rich out in Japan. I guess that's the upset for this ppv, Couture was wrong.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

I hear booing in the crowd grr.. Franklin has that 1st round in the bag.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

More booing from the crowd, but Franklin has the 2nd round in the bag. Okami hasn't done shit so far. Franklin is winning the stand up war by far. Okami hasn't even try to take Franklin down.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Good third round.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Griffin looked good, he came ready.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

woooohooo Franklin owning Okami on the ground. Franklin got out of a couple of submissions. The fight ended with Franklin on top. 3 rounds will goto Franklin I'm sure.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

. . .


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

great ground game by Franklin escaping the kimura


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Franklin won by unanimous decision. From what they said, Franklin gets his title shot next.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

i guess okami isn't really that strong


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

yes franklin won, and i bet on him


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> i guess okami isn't really that strong


Not against Frankin, but the other middleweights yeah hehe.

Franklin showed his ground skills, he showed he can get out of submissions, i mean Okami had a deep kimura in and Franklin got out of it. He powered hi way out of it! 

Franklin overratted??? No way in hell.


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Finaly a bet that went my way


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> woooohooo Franklin owning Okami on the ground. Franklin got out of a couple of submissions. The fight ended with Franklin on top. 3 rounds will goto Franklin I'm sure.


How exactly???? By escaping submissions????
Okami threw the first two rounds away, lazy gobshite.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

well i went 6-2 on this card so thats not bad

should have gone 7-1 seeing as clay got robbed


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> How exactly???? By escaping submissions????
> Okami threw the first two rounds away, lazy gobshite.


Yeah escaping submissions and not letting Okami do shit on top. Okay so Franklin didn't own him on the ground, Franklin showed off his ground skills and that he can hang on the ground. 

That kimura was in pretty deep didnt ya think?  Great escape!!


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

glad i bet on franklin


----------



## /Clarence\ (Apr 10, 2007)

Shame really, this could gave been a very exciting fight had okami attempted some sort of offence in the first 2.

Least entertaining match up of the night.
It almost turned into AA-Werdum 2.


----------



## SniperVII (May 27, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> glad i bet on franklin


Same here


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

/Clarence\ said:


> Shame really, this could gave been a very exciting fight had okami attempted some sort of offence in the first 2.
> 
> Least entertaining match up of the night.
> It almost turned into AA-Werdum 2.


AA-werdum was even worst then this but this wasnt that good anyway . The card didnt seem well except for this match and griffin one.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

i did bet on franklin but okami is stil gonna be a force in his division...


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I thought it was pretty bad, the only fight that was really good was tyson vs clay, that was an awesome mma fight.

The rest was kind aboring.


----------



## davidmartin1983 (Jun 24, 2007)

anton said:


> griffin and guida has FOTY written all over it.
> 
> other than that, im mildly excited. 'Victory' is kind of a shat name for a ppv tho.


i worked at it and it was a realy good nights fight


----------

